# Pinion-Speedometer



## nelson.mills (Jul 25, 2010)

Need the correct part number for the pinion that fits on the speed sensor in a 1995 production date 199409 4wd vg30E LB.SE MT Truck. It is white with 19 teeth 1 3/4 long and the gear is 1 inch long 7/8in diameter. Dealer can't seem to find correct gear.
:waving:


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

gear 32743-74P17 for the 10r15 tires (white) but has 17 teeth
gear 32743-74P19 has 19 teeth (note the last 2 digits, 17=17 teeth etc)
sensor 25010-74P00 goes with the "74P17"
sensor 25010-74P01 goes with the "74P19"
Which ones are they getting you?


----------



## nelson.mills (Jul 25, 2010)

*pinion-speedometer*

Liberty Nissan sent out 25010-74P00 and 32743-74P17. The one that came out of the truck is in my hand and has 19 Teeth. And it is white in color. How do I can attach a image I would show you. Any help please.


----------



## nelson.mills (Jul 25, 2010)

Replaced sensor with 25010-74P00 and 32743-74P19. Speedometer worked didn't seem quite right slow responding. Made in only 13 miles stop working. Removed the sensor and the shaft was broken in two, what did that? Mechanic thinks something in tranny yet it is driving and shifting perfectly. when speedy was working cruise did not.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

Sounds like they mixed up the pinion and the gear....
The pinion (74P00) and the gear (74P17) are for the truck with the oem 32" tires,( it has 17 teeth) my pm says something different, forgot what you had, sorry
You need the 74P01 pinion and the 74P19 gear (19 teeth, last 2 digits will tell you how many teeth)
If you want to pm me with your vin, then I can tell you for sure which ones you need....


----------



## HerronScott (Jun 2, 2013)

SPEEDO said:


> gear 32743-74P17 for the 10r15 tires (white) but has 17 teeth
> gear 32743-74P19 has 19 teeth (note the last 2 digits, 17=17 teeth etc)
> sensor 25010-74P00 goes with the "74P17"
> sensor 25010-74P01 goes with the "74P19"
> Which ones are they getting you?


Hi,

Sorry for raising this thread up from the dead but I have similar questions regarding the 1995 Nissan XE-V6 that my brother and I bought. It's 4WD with manual transmission and 31x10.50R15 tires. VIN is 1N6HD16Y2SC443873 with model number KHLM-PFBU and manufactured date of 09/95. Transmission is FS5R30A.

The speedometer and odometer are both not working and the check engine light is on (goes off occasionally). Based on our forum research we purchased a new speed sensor (25010-74P00 to match the tire size). When I pulled the current speed sensor, I found that the teeth on the gear were worn down. When I counted the teeth, it has 19 teeth which doesn't match the tire size based on the posts above. Of course the tires and rims could have been changed as the manufacturer sticker shows P235/75R15 for the tire size.

So can I just purchase the 32743-74P17 to match the speed sensor and tire size? And out of curiousity, what's the different between the 74P00 speed sensor and the 74P01 speed sensor?

Thanks for any help you can give us!

Scott


----------

